# Rest in Peace my Virginia



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. Virginia was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Ginnie Bug. I lost my Buddy 3 years, 3 months and 2 weeks ago, miss him so much some days more than others. Hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl x


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the Bridge, beautiful girl.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

My girl ginger will greet her at the rainbow bridge. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

May the love you shared help heal your heart... I am so sorry for the loss of your precious girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss - she was a beautiful girl.

Fly softly on your brand new angel wings, Ginnie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Virginia.
She was a beautiful girl. 

My thoughts are with you during this time, I know how much it hurts. 
May time heal your heart and the special memories you shared bring you comfort. 

Godspeed Ginnie Bug


----------



## davefr (Aug 28, 2014)

Please accept my condolences over your loss. It's incredibly painful to go thru but Virginia was at peace in your loving arms up to the very end.

Our Ben preceded Virginia by a few days and I'm sure he'll be the first to greet her as she crosses the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Becca*



BeccaB said:


> This past Sunday my girl Virginia passed away peacefully in my arms. While we knew her time was drawing near and take comfort in knowing she is now free from pain and acting like a puppy again up there at the rainbow bridge, i'm left here with a huge hole in my heart and find myself breaking down in tears daily. My daughter is doing ok now, although she spends alot of time cuddling up to our other golden gracie and talking about Ginnie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Becca

I am so very sorry about Ginnie! I am going to private msg. you as to what date and I will add her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge list!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. These dogs entire our lives and hearts and even tho they are in our lives such a short time, they are always in our hearts.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Virginia. You will see her again one day at the Rainbow Bridge. RIP Virginia.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Run free, Virginia. It is so hard to say goodbye, and it is the only bad part of loving a golden is how hard it is. Magic and loss.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Virginia - may you eventually find peace in her memories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Becky*

BECKY

I added your sweet Ginnie to the Rainbow Bridge list.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-15.html#post4932562


----------

